# Flex Version 3.0.6136 Bugs



## The LAwnmower (May 1, 2014)

Anyone else have problems on this version? I work Amazon Prime. Once I logged back in after updating it gave me a red screen saying "snyc issues." You couldn't get past this screen. In previous version you would delete the cache and data and problem solved.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Happened to me yesterday during a restaurant delivery shift. Bigger problem is that since you can't go past that screen, you have no way of contacting customer service. I said it in another thread, but luckily the local dispatcher contacted customer service to contact me and see why I wasn't accepting deliveries. Worked a WH shift tonight and had no issues...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Get the laminated card from warehouse with support numbers on it or write down the support number/enter into contact list so you can call when needed.


----------



## 6Yankee5 (Feb 25, 2017)

I am unable to do deliveries because of the same problem. Once I get to the warehouse, I am unable to get past a red screen that says unable to sync. I tried logging in on another phone, same problem. At the end of my block time, they App starts working again. No response from my many emails to support.


----------



## MattDrives (May 9, 2017)

Anyone here had any success changing phone numbers for Amazon Flex? I have changed it on my Basic Information through the app but it is still making calls with my old phone number.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

MattDrives said:


> Anyone here had any success changing phone numbers for Amazon Flex? I have changed it on my Basic Information through the app but it is still making calls with my old phone number.


I run Flex on several different phones, and my experience is that the app will use whatever phone number is associated with the phone you are currently using.


----------



## MattDrives (May 9, 2017)

Basmati said:


> I run Flex on several different phones, and my experience is that the app will use whatever phone number is associated with the phone you are currently using.


I'm not sure why mines doesn't work. I'm using FreedomPop a VOIP service for my phone number and data.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

When you get the red screen, go to settings ---> application manager (at least for Android) and delete the data. Yes, it's safe, it won't delete your app. SHOULD fix it.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> When you get the red screen, go to settings ---> application manager (at least for Android) and delete the data. Yes, it's safe, it won't delete your app. SHOULD fix it.


It will work sometimes, other times not. Had 4 people trying to clear it for the 6PM block on Sat, and it worked for 2. One other used his 2nd phone. Had to leave before the 4th was resolved.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> When you get the red screen, go to settings ---> application manager (at least for Android) and delete the data. Yes, it's safe, it won't delete your app. SHOULD fix it.


It does not work if you have version 3.0.6136. And second problem you will have is when the dispatcher assign you sprouts. IT will not show up


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Pictures are back (not sure if this is version related)

Today in Phoenix, it would not let me check in due to "not being at the warehouse", seems they have tightened the GPS circle to the opposite corner of the building instead of where you enter the parking lot (or the entire building). 

So I tried the "I am at the location but my GPS is not working" trick..... instead of working like it is supposed to, there is just a pop-up telling you to check-in with the warehouse people. I tried that and they didn't have a clue on how to check me in. I asked the guy parked next to me and he said "drive around the the opposite side of the warehouse, check in, and come back."

Wow.

g


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Got the latest 3.0.6214.0 update today.


----------



## Mpb (Jan 30, 2017)

Go back to home screen and then back to checkin screen


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

gaj said:


> Pictures are back (not sure if this is version related)
> 
> Today in Phoenix, it would not let me check in due to "not being at the warehouse", seems they have tightened the GPS circle to the opposite corner of the building instead of where you enter the parking lot (or the entire building).
> 
> ...


 Couple things to try to work around. Like Mpb says.....sometimes you can just go back to home screen 1 or more times, then hit "continue checking in" to get the "i've arrived" bar. Sometimes that works. Or, go to home screen, then pull down notification panel, you'll still see navigation for flex app, select it, it should then load navigation and "i've arrived" bar.

Yeh.....got the 6214 update this morning. I hope they fixed the multitude of bugs in this last version(6136) as it's probably the worst it's been since i've done this gig.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

gaj said:


> Pictures are back (not sure if this is version related)
> 
> Today in Phoenix, it would not let me check in due to "not being at the warehouse", seems they have tightened the GPS circle to the opposite corner of the building instead of where you enter the parking lot (or the entire building).
> 
> ...


Same thing here at DCH4. I can understand not making it a 4-block range, but now it's like 300 feet?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

gaj said:


> Today in Phoenix, it would not let me check in due to "not being at the warehouse", seems they have tightened the GPS circle to the opposite corner of the building instead of where you enter the parking lot (or the entire building).
> 
> So I tried the "I am at the location but my GPS is not working" trick..... instead of working like it is supposed to, there is just a pop-up telling you to check-in with the warehouse people. I tried that and they didn't have a clue on how to check me in. I asked the guy parked next to me and he said "drive around the the opposite side of the warehouse, check in, and come back."
> g


It's an issue here in Vegas. The actual point that it allows you to hit 'I've arrived' is specially ON the street where the address of the WH is, but the actual entrance is on the side. Crazy thing is you can't be in the parking lot next to the street and even if you're in the right place it doesn't work sometimes because the crap routing issues.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Logged in this morning and got another update. After I installed it and logged back in, it said I was logged in on another device. What the heck it still let me continue but that was weird


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Amazon support called me about my app issues. Pretty impressed they cared or they were just sick of hearing me *****!!?? 
Told me to clear my data and cache, uninstall and sent me a clean install. 
Hope the fix is that simple but I told them others are having the same issues and don't think it's specific to me or my phone?
We'll see....


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Back in I think it was January I got started with Amazon Flex. I wasn't impressed with their app but figured it was just new and they were working out the bugs. For weeks I was unable to get a single block and eventually gave up. Never did a single delivery but I figured I'd wait and keep my eye on Flex and see how it matures.

Now I'm reading stuff like this were they can't even spell, "Sync" correctly in their broken app. It doesn't make me feel too confident in their platform..


----------

